# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Walk Change

## ViSIoN

*Walk Change*

Hello Sweet Member,

All members passed the year 2007. Some time a lot of happiness but some time in periode very sad and unfortunately.

So I ask you, "What's pick and drop any things". (Relation, Friends, Activites, Game and Hobby etc). When you pick any thing in first time, I hope you are very happy, But some time come on way along sad and unhappy periode so what about felling??

Tell Me ! Get started Year 2007. I'm very happy because I have qulified CA internal exam. My family arranged get to geather party and my father give me a new car for the Happy New Yera and appreciate gift.

Feb 2007, I'm enjoy and hopeful bepart of feature. Whenever started March and along started study so I don't know, Where am I?? My life it's very taugh, don't sleeping some day. After all I think very easly CA study but when started so I know it's very hard and taugh subject. Anyways I have work hard for secure feature. I don't know, How's passed aprail, May and other month then I gotup ad Indepandence day. My first semister cleared well persantage.

I tell you that CA qulification complete in four years, but by chance you uncleared any semister so some candidate it's complete since six or seven years.

In the last year 2007 I have a lot of experince, make a lot of resources circle and along with whenever very hard and unbliveable cheat some resources person. I don't know that is fortunately or unfortunately but I accept its for good in feature.Bcoz all work its successfuly but some work unsuccessfuly so it's better for them, I don't understand. We are thinking it's very worng or very bad, after all its good. Whenever we don't thinking yet. we are save a big loss.

My ViSIoN for relation it's very simple and clear, Any person behavier (Hard, Insulting, and Lovely) with you but your behavier with his/her person is friendly.

Know your turn and tell me some situation in your passing last year?
Are you passed last year better or well?
what about you pick and drop any thing?

----------


## Endurer

It was give and take except for that I don't regret it.

----------


## RijaZ

last year i got many things which if i start to tell their is no end list but ya their were some moments which bought happiness in my life and some which bought sorrows got alot to learn frm the year 2007 ...

----------


## ViSIoN

Thanks 4 reply...

----------


## RAHEN

i didnot drop anything...because whatever i picked...i kept it...
jan- april- full of aspiration...dreams...kuch karne ka josh...kuch paane ki khawahish
may-august- Direction change ussi kaam par lagi hoon lekin feel like this is not wat i want...i  m waiting for something else..i want something else...
september-november...i got wat i wanted...aise tha jaise sakoon mil gaya ho...and got it after many trials...shukar al hamdALLAH...
December- i m enjoying it...
January 08- enjoying it now also... :Big Grin:

----------

